# I wonder if Paypal is OK... to sell to retail stores...



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I have been making linesheet to approach to the retail stores.

Now I am about to write down the "payment" section.
Since I couldn't get merchant account, I have been using paypal for my website and it'll be the way I will accept payment from the retail stores, too....

I know it doesn't sound professional....but do you think it's ok?
And I was curious how everybody accept payment...?!

Please let me know.
Thank you very much


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I couldn't get a merchant account either, so I use Paypal too. I don't sell to stores but I will be selling to businesses and have the same dilemma as you do. You could always have them mail you a check. I think that's what I'll end up doing. I don't know if most businesses have Paypal accounts or not.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I really doubt retail stores will do PayPal. I only take PayPal on online sales. For my retail sales from the store are either cash, CC (no debit cards) or check.


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for the quick response!

I don't think they have to have a Paypal account to send a payment, but since Paypal is the ONLY way I can accept credit cards....I just feel...

I haven't done and I am not even sure if it's possible, but I heard I can send an invoice from paypal?! and that's what I am thinking to try...

Or something like COD? will work?? but I don't know....


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I believe if you have a paypal account you can also e-mail an invoice to someone for payment through your account.

It might appear a little more professional with that approach. Just tell them you will e-mail an invoice that can be paid with a major credit card through the e-mail invoice.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would suggest getting a Square account. That will let you accept credit card payments on your smartphone and it's easier to get than a traditional merchant account. No monthly fees either. http://www.squareup.com


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Rodney.
I checked the site and it sounds really good and easy!!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't they hold a certain portion of the payment over a certain amount for a month though?


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

I just made an account, it was easy and simple.

There were no fees as Rodney said, just simply 2.75% per swipe or 3.5% +15c if you type in.
And the deposits will be initiated within 36 hours of the transaction, it says. But for the manual entry, they have $1000 limit and if you get more they will defer depositing the amount for 30days.

I googled and read some reviews and they were good.
I will still need to do some test but so far it sounds good for my young business.


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

So now my payment options are

*Credit Card (using by Square)
*PayPal (I found that I can send a online-invoice and they can pay online with/without having paypal account, and I think some may like this because they don't need to tell me their card info.)
*Cash

Now...is it good to offer C.O.D?
UPS has $11 fee and USPS has $5.9-$19.90.
If you offer, who will pay this fee??

And also I am not sure about accepting check....
If you do, you get the check and cash it out? then send the item??
or you get the check when you deliver the item and cash it out? what if it check is returned by bank?? 

Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ReiRei said:


> And also I am not sure about accepting check....
> If you do, you get the check and cash it out? then send the item??
> or you get the check when you deliver the item and cash it out? what if it check is returned by bank??


I think you're going to find most stores will want to pay you by check. And many will not want to pay you in advance for merchandise. You will be limiting your success in selling to stores if you don't provide some type of terms; 30 to 60 days. This gives them time to display your merchandise, sell, and determine if they want to place larger orders with you.


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for the reply.
I've read some threads about when to charge the retail stores.
And I thought maybe it's ok to charge them before the shipping but after the shirts are made. Would it be still problem?

Sorry this might be silly question....
but then when do you send the bills? 
Or are there any service I should use to accept Net30/60?
I am not clear how this works...

Would it be like...
take order>>> send the items>>> send the bills>>>get paid within 30 or 60 days 
Then would I be the one to remind them to pay if the payment is not made within the term?
Or is there any system that will automatically take the payment???

Thank you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What type of stores are you selling to? The big guys don't pay by credit card and don't pay in advance.


----------



## danarkett (Dec 4, 2011)

ReiRei said:


> Sorry this might be silly question....
> but then when do you send the bills?
> Or are there any service I should use to accept Net30/60?
> I am not clear how this works...
> ...


Net 30/60 is widely used in business. I myself do it but only Net30....and...for select client only.

My practice is that when I send the item to my client, I also include the invoice or bill (so it's TAKE ORDER >>>>SEND ITEMS with the BILL >>>> WAIT FOR 30 DAYS)

....if no payment is received after 35 days.....i give them a call to remind them or to ask when to expect their payment.
(so it's now TAKE ORDER >>>>SEND ITEMS with the BILL >>>> WAIT FOR 30 DAYS >>>>>if no payment received in 35 days >>>>followup or send another reminder bill)

**************************
in the case of a cheque (without Net term)...it's no brainer.
CASH OUT cheque FIRST before SENDING ITEM.


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

I am thinking to approach some small local stores and maybe some big names since trying is free

Now I am getting a bit confused...
When the stores want terms such as Net30, they will pay by check; sending the check within 30days. Wouldn't it be the only way they can pay?
Or you tell them your bank account, and they will direct-deposit to your bank??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ReiRei said:


> Wouldn't it be the only way they can pay?


It's not the only way they _could_ pay, but it's the only way they _will_ pay. They do not pay by credit card and they certainly don't do direct deposits.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lben said:


> Don't they hold a certain portion of the payment over a certain amount for a month though?


I used it last month at ISS Long Beach for over $500 in transactions and I got the money in my bank account 2 days later. 

I think for very high dollar amounts they might do a hold, but you might be able to work with them to avoid it if you contact them and tell them more about your business.


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

I did more research and found out that offering any credit terms are not as bad as I thought.

It will take longer to get the money, but since it'll be paid by checks, there's no credit card fees.
And I guess it can be easier for me, too since there's no typing the card #s.

So I am thinking to offer Net30 for the return customers, and for the first time customer, maybe credit cards. Do you think this sounds OK? Or people expect credit terms from the 1st order??

And also when you accept the terms like Net30, do you get a payment agreement?

What about the references??
One of the site says, "if a retailer wants credit terms, do ask for references first!"...what does this mean?
Ask like their supplier/trade references???

Thank you.


----------



## danarkett (Dec 4, 2011)

ReiRei said:


> And also when you accept the terms like Net30, do you get a payment agreement?
> 
> What about the references??
> One of the site says, "if a retailer wants credit terms, do ask for references first!"...what does this mean?
> ...


Yes, you can put to writing what form of payment you prefer but it will definitely fall under cheque payment and or cash/credit card. The only thing to add if you wish is "a 10% interest" if payment is not received within 30 days (or maybe 35 days, up to you).

Yes, you need to ask for references (business references). Like other businesses they deal with. Not personal friends... you know what i mean?
And actually contact those references yourself and find out about the money background of this net30 applicant.

Depending on how you strictly implement this, the bottom line is that you need a net30 client that will not disappear in the dark of the night. Ask for their references, physical addresses, phone, licenses, business number, etc.....anything to trace them if they disappear.

 goodluck


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

So I decided to offer NET30 for the return customers and Credit Cards for the 1st time customers.

Now I have another question to charge the credit cards.
While I was researching, some sites said I should get the customers' signature for every orders with the exact charging amount... like they sign on the order forms.
Does this necessary?

Because when I buy shirts or transfers as wholesale price, most of the time I order online and I just type my name and they don't ask any actual signature.... 

Thank you


----------



## aaronc (Apr 19, 2011)

ReiRei said:


> So I decided to offer NET30 for the return customers and Credit Cards for the 1st time customers.
> 
> Now I have another question to charge the credit cards.
> While I was researching, some sites said I should get the customers' signature for every orders with the exact charging amount... like they sign on the order forms.
> ...


Square has an option to skip the signature. I think you should get some kind of signature/agreement that they're receiving what they expected & confirm with a packing slip etc to avoid any "missing item" issues or whatever else.

I have had a great time with Square so far. Their customer service is EXCEPTIONAL. I am "that guy" who will not hesitate to call the 800 number if I am dissatisfied in any way and they send you straight to a person, and don't BS with you back and forth.

I spoke with them for a while and figured out their policy on payment/holds. They will deposit the first $1000 in any given month without any holds. Once you exceed $1000, at least for the first few times they will hold it for a few days, but as you move along with them they eventually lift this hold. 

As said before Square is free, no sub fee, and they will ship you as many card readers as you want for free. The other bonus is if you're in a pinch (we had this happen once) and your card reader is toast/missing/etc you can go to an Apple store and they've got them on the shelf there for $10 with a $10 instant rebate via square.

I sound like a salesman but really, square is a great tool for us to have as we don't have consistent sales via CC really, mostly do PayPal, check, cod but when we go and vend at events or whatever else it's really handy to have.

PayPal is a good way to invoice people, and they can pay via PayPal invoices but if you charge someone via PayPal invoice they will charge you the fee, this doesn't happen if you do a personal transfer.


----------



## jayell (Dec 1, 2011)

Paypal is actually releasing their own credit card swipe...it goes directly into your account & if you have the Paypal debit card you can access the money immediately.
I'm waiting on that because I use Paypal about 90% of the time but I might check out the square, thanks....

also, you don't NEED a Paypal account to pay with a credit card....I know you can pay if you don't have an account but I don't know if it's only a 1st time thing & they want you to make an account or not...

you can always just open a bank account & have them send the money right to the account or give you a check....


----------



## UtterMayhem (Dec 20, 2009)

i had a retail store and paid many diferent wholesalers through paypal,,,,Including some on this forum...I think most small boutique type stores will gladly use paypal,,,,It also keps them safe,,,I ordered 5000.00 in shirts from a t shirt company outta texas and never recieved shirts....Paypal investigated and I got my money back...


----------

